# Scoubi Dous!



## Eledhwen (May 3, 2005)

Has anyone else been driven round the bend by the craze of Scoubi Dous? Homework remains unfinished, social life in tatters, and all because my daughters have discovered the wonders of plaiting and weaving plastic strings together to form longer, thicker pieces of plastic string. I have been forced to visit www.scoubiland.co.uk and my twelve year old daughter has been trying to read www.scoubidous.info (which is in Dutch) in a desparate attempt to learn a new stitch. My favourite site on the subject is a thread in www.badmothersclub.co.uk which is filled with YayGollum-style exasperation on the subject (edit: just looked again, and the thread must have got a bit too exasperated; the one that replaces it in Retell Therapy is much tamer!).

I am informed that the craze has not hit the USA, and am considering emigrating.


----------



## Raithnait (May 3, 2005)

I've seen those! They were all the rage in elementary schools when I was very much younger, but I'd recognize that beginning knot anywhere. I haven't heard about them recently, but back then during recess, all the girls would be making them, you knew someone was a true friend when they let you have some of their blue or red string, and if you didn't have at the very least one in the school colors attatched to your backpack(if you were a girl, that is) you were an ostracized outsider. I _was_ an ostracized outsider and I had one, and made more, and gave them to people.... and then, the next year, the craze was hoola-hoops...


----------



## e.Blackstar (May 3, 2005)

It appears to be about the same thing that was a craze in the US a few summers ago...I don't know what we called it here, but it wasn't Scoubi Dous. I believe it was something like Boondoggle, but I may be mistaken. 

Anyway the plastic threads are much the same, and as Raithnat said, I would recognize that starting knot anywhere.


----------



## Hammersmith (May 3, 2005)

What are kids getting up to nowadays?

Give them POGS or something else wholesome!


----------



## Raithnait (May 3, 2005)

POGS!!!! *nostaligic sniff* I remember POGs! How I used to love those! How my brothers and I weren't allowed to play for keeps with my neighbors but we could with each other... Those are from even further back than what Eledhwen calls Scoubi Dous... can't remember what we called them, but I don't think it was that...


----------

